# Halfords to buy Wiggle?



## Chutzpah (7 May 2011)

This story from Inner Ring caught my eye:

http://inrng.com/?p=2953

Rumours that Wiggle is being lined up to be put on the market, and has lead a commentator to jump straight to the prospect of Halfords purchasing a majority stake.

It does lead to an interesting thought experiment of what could happen if that was to go through...


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 May 2011)

That doesn't sound like good news to me.

Wiggle's customer service has always been exemplary in the 100's of dealings I've had with them over the past few years.

Halfords's customer service on the other hand has always been diabolical in the very limited number of dealings I've ever had with them.

If Halford's do take a majority share I would sincerely suggest they leave Wiggle well alone and focus on re-modelling their own business to bring it upto the same level as that of Wiggle.

How many CC members are there? We only need 200,000,000 and I'd be up for a £1 share to keep Wiggle out of Halfords hands


----------



## coffeejo (7 May 2011)

I'd chip in a tenner


----------



## numbnuts (7 May 2011)

If it went over to halfords I would shop else where and so will many others


----------



## the_mikey (7 May 2011)

Agree, Halfords is/are offensive. 


I have terrible visions of halfords 'bike hut' being rebranded to 'wiggle', but with the same infamous lack of customer service that created this very same outcry of horror on this thread.


----------



## brockers (7 May 2011)

I've never bought anything bicycle related from either. That credit card number theft that plagued Wiggle a couple of years ago put me off from ever using them. And Halfords...Always a great surprise when you can find that (motorbike related) thing you're looking for is actually in stock.


----------



## edindave (7 May 2011)

Halfords Bike Hut - the repair and servicing arm of Wiggle... sounds great!

Oh god what am I saying!!!???


----------



## the_mikey (7 May 2011)

[QUOTE 1387312"]
When I got back into cycling Wiggle were the best and I spent as fortune with them.

Now that I've got more knowledge of online cycle stores, I go where is cheapest. As a result I haven't shopped at Wiggle for a long time. Halfords buying Wiggle would be no great loss.
[/quote]


I agree, they're not always the cheapest (sometimes they are) but customer service is good, I use other online stores, and there are a few real bricks and mortar shops that I've found to be unusually good also. 

My view of wiggle is generally favourable, which is a lot better than my view of Halfords..

I should also add, I swim more than I cycle, so maybe that colours my view a bit too.


----------



## Veloscot (7 May 2011)

I would NEVER buy a bike from Halfords. Their customer service sucks. Any time I've been in to buy something trivial like a set of tyre levers or some chain lube, their staff are always unattentive and utterly disinterested.

Wiggle will die if Halfords buy it over.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 May 2011)

Wiggle selling Boardmans. Now there is a thought.....

No earthly reason why, if Halfords owners were to buy Wiggle they would want to change anything on the Wiggle side. Many reasons for them to change the bike side of Halfords to be more like Wiggle if the tales in here are to be believed. Though I've not had a problem with/in the branches I deal with, and they are open more often and later than any of our LBS's.


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 May 2011)

Veloscot said:


> I would NEVER buy a bike from Halfords. Their customer service sucks. Any time I've been in to buy something trivial like a set of tyre levers or some chain lube, their staff are always unattentive and utterly disinterested.
> 
> Wiggle will die if Halfords buy it over.




^+1
I had to use Halfords a while ago as I'd acquired some vouchers, and the only cycling related place that accepted them was.....you've guessed it, so I pushed all my reservations to the back of my mind and went in.

Fortunately I knew exactly what I needed, and that they would have to order it. So I stood at the Bike Hut counter for what seemd an eternity, (with no visible staff members dealing with anyone else!), and eventually this guy came over and began to deal with me. At that moment the telephone on his desk started to ring, I said, "Do you want to answer that mate, I'm in no particular rush?", (as I knew now where he was and that I'd be sorted out after the phone call), and the reply I got was, "No, I don't even want to be here, never mind answering phones!".

I was gobsmacked. I work in retail myself, and while I knew the guy was busy, (he was serving me), the poor punter 
on the other end of the phone must have felt he was being completely ignored.

Hopefully the guy on the phone wanted to order a top end Boardman bike, and equally hopefully he's now ordered something similar from somewhere else, no offence to CB, but it surprises me that he continues to let his products be associated with such a shower of $hite as Halfords/Bike Hut!


----------



## zexel (7 May 2011)

[QUOTE 1387312"]
When I got back into cycling Wiggle were the best and I spent as fortune with them.

Now that I've got more knowledge of online cycle stores, I go where is cheapest. As a result I haven't shopped at Wiggle for a long time. Halfords buying Wiggle would be no great loss.
[/quote]

+1. Same as above, I too spent a lot when they were the best for price AND service. Not anymore. 

An example of how things have changed, I'm looking to buy some A520 SPD's:

Wiggle - £39.83
CRC - £29.99

Hmmm.....


----------



## 2Loose (7 May 2011)

[QUOTE 1387308"]
Wiggle has never been the same since some venture capitalists bought it a few years ago. It looks as if, if this is true, they've done their job and are wanting rid.
[/quote]

In the last two years, Wiggle has turned into a shadow of its former self imho. 
Don't get me wrong. it is still a respectable outlet, but it is no longer the market leader it once was.


----------



## chewy (7 May 2011)

If Halfords do do the deed, I doubt much would change....only if Halfords don't want Wiggle to continue and start winding it down.


That said, it would be a shame and leave a bad taste with me.


----------



## Mawsley (7 May 2011)

Veloscot said:


> Wiggle will die if Halfords buy it over.



Just like Halfords has since your boycott?


----------



## markharry66 (8 May 2011)

Wiggle will not die but it just wont get any custom from he as I also refuse to go to Halfrauds


----------



## Globalti (8 May 2011)

I will miss the Wiggle dhb brand, it's good clothing and good value.


----------



## 2Loose (8 May 2011)

It would be nice to be able to get dhb stuff from a bricks and mortar store though.


----------



## Bigsharn (8 May 2011)

coffeejo said:


> I'd chip in a tenner



+1


----------



## Davidc (8 May 2011)

Unfortunate if it happens, but not the end of the world.

I've made 8 bike related purchases in the past 2 weeks. Wiggle only got one - outdone on price for the rest.

Overall winner on the 8 was J E James with 3. Then Amazon with 2. They also were the winners on total spend, so lowest prices gave highest turnover achieved. Wiggle were lowest on that.

Halfords on line is usually my starting point for comparison - once in a blue moon they're lowest. They got none of the 8 sales. last thing I bought from them was spoke reflectors and that was from their real steel and cladding store.


----------



## addictfreak (8 May 2011)

Globalti said:


> I will miss the Wiggle dhb brand, it's good clothing and good value.



+1


----------



## zexel (8 May 2011)

Davidc said:


> Unfortunate if it happens, but not the end of the world.
> 
> I've made 8 bike related purchases in the past 2 weeks. Wiggle only got one - outdone on price for the rest.
> 
> ...



You* bought* spoke reflectors!


----------



## JonnyBlade (8 May 2011)

My local Halfords have always been very helpful. I like their service although it is nowhere near as good as my LBS


----------



## Norm (8 May 2011)

zexel said:


> You* bought* spoke reflectors!



I've *bought* dozens of the things, lovely 3M clip ons, very reflective but from Germany rather than from Halfords.


----------



## Rebel Ian (8 May 2011)

Just because Halfrauds might buy Wiggle it doesn't mean they'll integrate the brands. They might just use it as an extension to their online business. If they try and make savings by integrating some of the back office stuff though (like Customer Service) then it's doomed.


----------



## tradesecrets (8 May 2011)

Instead of posting your fears on here .. 

there is many a respected paper still left here in the UK .. 

Metro .. , Independant , the guardian , The I , Financial Times , The Observer


----------



## Davidc (8 May 2011)

zexel said:


> You* bought* spoke reflectors!



Yes, excellent devices made by 3M. Used to be cheapest from Germany, then Halfords had them at 1/3 the price so bought some spares.

If Halfords are cheapest for for something I want to buy I'll get it from them. I'm not holding my breath for the next time as it only happens about once every two years! Just occasionally I want something now, or I see it when I go in for something car related.


----------



## 2Loose (8 May 2011)

tradesecrets said:


> Instead of posting your fears on here ..
> 
> there is many a respected paper still left here in the UK ..
> 
> *Metro ..* , Independant , the guardian , The I , Financial Times , The Observer



The Metro is a Daily Wail sibling. It certainly doesn't deserve to be in that list of respectable news offerings.


----------



## johnr (8 May 2011)

I like Wiggle 'cos they use the post office and I don't have to spend half my days off waiting for white van man to appear. That's worth more than a few quid to me.

But Halfords! No, no, no


----------



## Rebel Ian (9 May 2011)

Wiggle use a number of parcel delivery firms as well as the Post Office.


----------



## frank9755 (9 May 2011)

It's on Mergermarket this morning. There seems to be a sale process underway. There will be an auction whereby it will go to the highest bidder. Other private equity firms will be interested but if Halfords, or another trade buyer (eg Evans...?) wanted it, they'd be likely to pay more. I would say another possible would be Amazon. They are moving way beyond books and recently acquired Lovefilm. 





_Wiggle mandates Rothschild to explore sale or stock market listing - report_
_
_
_Wiggle, the UK-based online bicycle retailer, has mandated Rothschild to explore strategic options, Mark Kleinman reported in its blog on Sky News. According to the report, which cited unspecified sources, the appointment could lead to a sale or a stock market listing that would value Wiggle at over GBP 200m (EUR 223.2m)._
_
_
_Wiggle´s main shareholders, Isis Equity Partners, is expected to sell within the next 12 months, the report went on to say. The buyout firm acquired the retailer in 2006 for GBP 12m._
_
_
_The report said that Wiggle had received several expressions of interest. Likely suitors include Halfords, Keinman noted citing financial sources._
_
_
_Wiggle posted GBP 55m (EUR 61.3m) sales in 2010, the report added._
_
_
_Source : Sky News_


----------



## skudupnorth (9 May 2011)

I hope they keep the Haribo tradition going if they buy them !


----------



## StuAff (9 May 2011)

Rebel Ian said:


> Wiggle use a number of parcel delivery firms as well as the Post Office.



Indeed. They also use City Link, which probably explains why I'm still waiting on my latest order though it was sent out Thursday (despite possible accusations of bias, I never have this problem when they use RM!).


----------



## Sheepy1209 (9 May 2011)

If one of the online retailers started telling me which courier would be used before committing to an order, or gave me a choice, that would be a real differentiator for me - at the moment most of them don't and the big operations use several different ones (Amazon for example). 

Here in Blackpool I'm only aware of one courier with a local depot, most are the other side of Preston, the furthest one I've had to deal with (TNT) is in Rawtenstall. Royal Mail has a collection point less than a mile away, and there's a Post Office even closer than that.

Add to that the fact that the Royal Mail people get to know the neighbourhood, for instance the fact that our neighbour is a pensioner who's at home during the day and happy to take our parcels. The couriers just drop a card through the letterbox.

If we can't choose our courier, or have the option of stopping the order process when it's one we don't like, how do the retailers know which couriers give a good service and which a poor one?

On the Wiggle front: I got back into cycling two years ago, and thought Wiggle were really good, but gradually as I've found more competitors I now buy from Wiggle very rarely. Most of my orders seem to go to either Chain Reaction or to one of the ebay retailers such as Highonbikes - many of whom I suspect are at heart LBS's. Of course, Wiggle is much broader than just cycling and it would be interesting to know how competitive its other niches are.


----------



## Rebel Ian (9 May 2011)

Sheepy1209 said:


> Add to that the fact that the Royal Mail people get to know the neighbourhood, for instance the fact that our neighbour is a pensioner who's at home during the day and happy to take our parcels. The couriers just drop a card through the letterbox.




Many carriers will only leave safe if they are permitted to do so by their customer, i.e. Wiggle. If the customer says they need a signature they have no alternative but to leave an attempted delivery card.


----------



## frank9755 (9 May 2011)

That's one of the reasons I've pretty much stopped using Wiggle, too! It's a pain when you are at work and it takes ages to get the delivery. In the past I've told them not to bother and just got a refund.


----------



## Muddy Ground (9 May 2011)

Not used Wiggle for ages; try to, but they are invariably out of stock of what I'm after. Superstar and CRC seem to be the bigger players now, and I've also gone back to STIF who seem very good. Quite a few sellers are on eBay also, so price comparisons and stock availability is easier to judge [Wiggle and Winstanley come up on Google but rarely have what you're after]. Keep getting £5 discount vouchers to go back to Wiggle, but have never bothered. Thus I care not who owns Wiggle anymore... As for the sweets, a lot do that.

MG


----------



## Glover Fan (9 May 2011)

Wow, bought wiggle for £12m in 2006 and might be selling at £200m, not a bad investment.


----------



## Woz! (9 May 2011)

Speak as you find but our local Halfords (Bracknell) has good staff that are enthusiastic cyclists (just look at their bike tats!) and are quick to offer help. Several times I've had good advice from them about BMX bikes, which my son rides and I don't.
Woudn't buy one of their own-brand BMX's though.

I think there's a lot of pointless snobbery about them. I've known some _terrible_ work from LBS's - a badly assembled BB falling apart on one of my friend's bikes for one.


----------



## frank9755 (9 May 2011)

Glover Fan said:


> Wow, bought wiggle for £12m in 2006 and might be selling at £200m, not a bad investment.



I pulled their accounts today out of curiosity. 2010 profits were just £7 million. They were £4m in 09 so might make £10 or £11m this year. So they are still growing fast (despite all of us on this thread who don't use them any more!) but I think that £200m is on the optimistic side. Halfords is not exactly in great shape to buy them so they may end up having to float it.


----------



## Mawsley (9 May 2011)

I appreciate that it is obviously bad form on this forum to admit appreciation for any aspect of the Halfords brand - but I like them. They are convenient and a damn sight more customer focussed than my nearest LBS. Some of the comments people make about them just make me cringe. 

And as for waiting for deliveries - http://www.useyourlocal.com

If your local doesn't do it yet then point this site out to them. If they still don't after that then they don't deserve your money for their over-priced beer. 

I've enjoyed two quiet pints recently picking my stuff up from the pub.


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 May 2011)

Mawsley said:


> I appreciate that it is obviously bad form on this forum to admit appreciation for any aspect of the Halfords brand - but I like them. They are convenient and a damn sight more customer focussed than my nearest LBS. Some of the comments people make about them just make me cringe.
> 
> And as for waiting for deliveries - http://www.useyourlocal.com
> 
> ...



I don't honestly think anyone's saying all Halfords are crap, I'd comfortably say no-one on here could state that as fact, (has anyone visited every site?), and if yours is a good 'un, happy days - make the most of them and enjoy it, and I'd agree that not all LBS's are the dogs gonads, but there is a far greater chance that an independant trader running an LBS as their own business will give far better service.


Most Halfords/Bikehuts are not run by avid cyclists, but by young kids just taking a wage, and they don't give a monkeys what you need, they just want to her their till go ring a ding ding!

Perhaps someone should email Halfords management a link to this site, perhaps they could then appoint some specialist trainers to get the majority of their staff upto speed before they consider buying into any large internet based businesses.

As for the pub idea - top notch, cracking idea, but not sure my Boss would agree when I nip out to pick up a parcel!


----------



## Mawsley (9 May 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> As for the pub idea - top notch, cracking idea, but not sure my Boss would agree when I nip out to pick up a parcel!<br />


<br /><br /><br />
Get it delivered to your local, pick it up when you get home. 

If that's a problem with the home boss then get a dog and pretend to take it for a walk


----------



## festival (9 May 2011)

Although halfrauds have had a few difficult moments lately, they are a cash rich company and are looking to expand, partly to discourage potential take over bids. That's why they bought the garage servicing business recently, having sold off the same kind of set up under previous management.

They have also built up their Internet business from nothing in recent years and they believe it has only scratched the surface as far as potential goes, maybe thats were wiggle comes in?


----------



## Woz! (10 May 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> I don't honestly think anyone's saying all Halfords are crap






festival said:


> halfrauds



This attitude pervades the site and while I agree there are probably some bad branches out there, there are also some good ones. 
New cyclists will look to this site for advice and based on that will possibly rule Halfords out and might miss out on good service.
I stood for 5-10 minutes in my local LBS being ignored the other weekend when looking for a brake caliper. Sadly LBS's are not all created equal.


----------



## dodgy (19 May 2011)

I guess this was a fairly predictable first step?
From Chris Boardman via Twitter:



> At long last I can now announce, the full range of Boardman Bikes will be available Internationally from Wiggle.co.uk available to view now!


----------



## on the road (19 May 2011)

2Loose said:


> In the last two years, Wiggle has turned into a shadow of its former self imho.
> Don't get me wrong. it is still a respectable outlet, but it is no longer the market leader it once was.



I agree, they've not been the same for years. The problem is they stopped being competitive a few years ago, Wiggle were alway the cheapest and they always used to send their post free items out the same day, but now they're not always the cheapest and they never send they're post free items out the same day unlike Chainreaction Cycles.


----------



## ammwhite (19 May 2011)

dodgy said:


> I guess this was a fairly predictable first step?
> From Chris Boardman via Twitter:



Looks like only available internationally, i.e. not in the UK - I had to set my location to outside the UK to see them on the Wiggle site. Also, more expensive than Halfords! e.g. Team Carbon is £1299 on Halfords website and £1515 on Wiggle!


----------



## crumpetman (20 May 2011)

Can people overseas purchase a Boardman bike from Halfords? I would guess not which is why Wiggle are able to charge extra. Even if UK customers could purchase a Boardman from Wiggle it would likely cost more than from Halfords anyway.


----------



## youngoldbloke (20 May 2011)

I am sure I noticed (ITV4) one of the US teams in the Tour of California riding Boardmans (?). So maybe the international marketing is underway.


----------



## smokeysmoo (22 May 2011)

brockers said:


> I've never bought anything bicycle related from either. *That credit card number theft that plagued Wiggle a couple of years ago put me off from ever using them.* And Halfords...Always a great surprise when you can find that (motorbike related) thing you're looking for is actually in stock.



Presumably you don't use CRC either? http://www.google.co...a26adf51df2dc3a
I always use stores that accept PayPal, Wiggle, CRC, High on Bikes, Cycle Store etc, etc, etc - problem solved


----------



## smokeysmoo (22 May 2011)

on the road said:


> I agree, they've not been the same for years. The problem is they stopped being competitive a few years ago, Wiggle were alway the cheapest and they always used to send their post free items out the same day, but now they're not always the cheapest and they never send they're post free items out the same day unlike Chainreaction Cycles.



I still use Wiggle a fair bit as I've always been extremely satisfied with every aspect of their service, plus I get Platinum discount so that quite often brings the cost in line anyway.

nless I order late afternoon or in the evening virtually everything comes next day even though I choose the free postage option, and that's despite the fact Wiggle do not state free delivery = next day, so in my book their delivery is spot on, and if I absolutely do need to ensure I've got something the next day, I visit my LBS and help to keep his cash register ringing


----------



## Peter91 (22 May 2011)

I think it depends where you go, the Halfords in Derby has a great bike mechanic and the years maintenance plan for 20 quid was far, far cheaper than a lot of other places.


----------

